# say it aint so!!!!



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

got a heads- up the other day that north-star are experiencing financial difficulties, to the point where they have decalared bankruptcey? Any of you guys heard anything ? What a shame , as they did indeed make some gr8 gear.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

They do make great gear, but it would not surprise me in todays market, seems like too many tool makers/sellers and not enough buyers now.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

That's business!

How else do you make more money then what you where giving. 

CHAPTER 11 

Sorry about the creditors.

I personally would never go there but big business does it every day.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Gee guys,,, we DID vote for change ya know,,,,,,,,,

Things are changing,,, are they not????

NorthStar will not be the last business that falls prey to socialism.:thumbup:


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Gee guys,,, we DID vote for change ya know,,,,,,,,,
> Things are changing,,, are they not????
> NorthStar will not be the last business that falls prey to socialism.:thumbup:


Socialism? Thats why our economy is in the crapper? I was under the naive impression it was because real estate took a 50% crash in value under the wise & super intelligent watch of good ol' "W" which devastated our economy by billions & billions & billions of dollars. What was i thinking? i shoulda known this was all Obama's fault, of course !! :thumbup:
________
WEB SHOWS


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Axecutioner-B said:


> Socialism? Thats why our economy is in the crapper? I was under the naive impression it was because real estate took a 50% crash in value under the wise & super intelligent watch of good ol' "W" which devastated our economy by billions & billions & billions of dollars. What was i thinking? i shoulda known this was all Obama's fault, of course !! :thumbup:


Perhaps you should watch the news sometimes,,, just saying,, ya know.:thumbsup:


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

Perhaps i should. I just don't like to watch Fox News Channel (cuz it ain't really a news channel). 
________
Jorley


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

Hit em with a left ! now hit em with the right! We do not need that crap here.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

alltex said:


> Hit em with a left ! now hit em with the right! We do not need that crap here.


I believe the OP was shocked by NorthStar going bankrupt . If that wasn't a reflection of our failing economy,, I opoligize for my ignorance !


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I think its because of the Hallmark channel?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Axecutioner-B said:


> Perhaps i should. I just don't like to watch Fox News Channel (cuz it ain't really a news channel).


Got a problem with the truth????


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Isn't North Star Canadian com. guess she did fail in a Socialist country 
want a interesting read capt n ,wiki Pierre Trudeau , you will think your reading about your guy in power ,you guys 20 years behind us
can you say "half my pay to taxes ?"  lol
just clowning around


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Sitting in the corner, admiration for the (drywall) family.*

I did a little research and if you call the NorthStar phone number they ask you to call ToolPro. From the website: NorthStar is now sold in every major market in North America, Australia and New Zealand, The United Kingdom, and much of Europe. In 2007 Northstar affiliated with ToolPro for distribution to better serve the finishers and dealers by providing reliable and expedient service.

Sorry about NorthStar. They have truly pushed the engineering edge of drywall technology. They have our respect.:thumbsup:




Capt-sheetrock said:


> Got a problem with the truth????


:thumbup: 

(11/2010)


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

my opinion is that if thay would have stopped selling ther tools @ a 300% markup then thay would sell more tools = no financial difficulties
i dont think this is the only tool mfg that will go down just my 2 cents


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

pipercub17 said:


> my opinion is that if thay would have stopped selling ther tools @ a 300% markup then thay would sell more tools = no financial difficulties
> i dont think this is the only tool mfg that will go down just my 2 cents


 
Good point, they are priced very high here so no one bothers. hawk and trowels are easy and cheap. And yes, prob some other tool companys are feeling the pinch.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

pipercub17 said:


> my opinion is that if thay would have stopped selling ther tools @ a 300% markup then thay would sell more tools = no financial difficulties
> i dont think this is the only tool mfg that will go down just my 2 cents


I agree with that !!! I have never bought NorthStar tools, cause I understand that any tool you buy will work with any other tool companys replacement parts, Why spend more for a tool, and then get another tool company parts to fix it when you need repair?? Many companies go under, thats just bussiness. Columbia (dear to my heart) sold out to Marshaltown (another great company). The neat thing about capitalism is that it allows companies to fail if they they aren't competitive. 

Oh well, maybe NorthStar will get a bailout, but i don't know if they are union or not ???


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Got a problem with the truth????


I have no problem with the truth or with you Capt.(i actually enjoy reading your posts 95% of the time) but I do like to throw in the ol' lefty perspective sometimes :thumbup:
________
Web Shows


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Axecutioner-B said:


> I have no problem with the truth or with you Capt.(i actually enjoy reading your posts 95% of the time) but I do like to throw in the ol' lefty perspective sometimes :thumbup:


 I hear ya,,, nothing like a little politics to get us fired up and vocal...

I notice I get a bit cranky from time to time.:whistling2: I'll endeavor to mind my manners a bit more.


----------



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

everything is obamas fault idiot


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*On another front...*

ATLANTA, July 13 /PRNewswire/ -- AATT01, Inc. (formerly Ames Holding Corp.) and affiliated Chapter 11 debtors* ("Debtors") submitted a motion to the Bankruptcy Court for the District of Delaware on July 1, 2010, for an order converting their cases from Chapter 11 to Chapter 7, effective August 1, 2010 and directing the Office of the United States Trustee to appoint a Chapter 7 trustee to liquidate the remaining assets of the Debtors.
To provide clarity for our customers, vendors and other stakeholders, the Debtors are not associated with Axia Acquisition Corporation dba Ames Taping Tools ("Ames Taping"), a newly created company. Ames Taping acquired substantially all of the assets of the Debtors on March 12, 2010, in a sale approved by the Bankruptcy Court. Ames Taping's primary ownership group is comprised of Aurora Capital Group, GSC Group, and Saybrook Capital.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Very interesting. Tape Tech turns their manufacturing over to China, and take a huge dive in quality. NorthStar takes bankruptcy. Tool Pro is really bad quality. Blue Line is over priced and, just different. Tape Worm has stayed the same for thirty years. No first hand experience with Columbia. Apla Tech leaves a bit to be desired. I guess the door is wide open for some new tool maker around here.... RICK!! :thumbup:


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

yep the door is wide open :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Drywallmaster is making some great gear.

Good team to deal with too, even the founder gets on the phone and helps out at age 82.

Made in USA, very innovative taper, I think they deserve a mention and some support.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I will check them out. Thank You!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

They are just as good as northstar, maybe better becouse if you need help they are right there for you, I have the bone head speed wheel angle heads and the 5.5 flat box and the pump. Very well made solid gear. As i change and update my mixed kit it will be drywallmaster i will get.

http://www.drywallmastertools.com/index.php


----------



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

*just for the record*

I am running a full set of columbia and can say they are a great product. Also good back-up if you call the "techs"...just my opinion...Dont know what is gonna happen though now they are amalgamated with marshalltown, hope nothing changes...


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

croozer said:


> I am running a full set of columbia and can say they are a great product. Also good back-up if you call the "techs"...just my opinion...Dont know what is gonna happen though now they are amalgamated with marshalltown, hope nothing changes...


 I can't say enough good things about Columbia tools. I had an anglehead that was a factory defect. It was one year out of warranty when it failed. Columbia paid the freight BOTH ways and fixed it for FREE, and I mean exspress, had it back in a week. I use mostly Columbia tools, but also like DM alot also. On bigger jobs, I will use my DM tube to tape the butts and flats, and my Columbia tube to tape the corners and angles. Columbia is a better tube for the angles and corners.IMO

In comparison, I have a Mark IV pump for my Alpha-Techs. It had a defect clyinder (where the filter goes), the plateing is flaking off, causeing metal flakes to get in the mud and detroying the packings. Graco's response was "Its out of warranty, it is no longer our concern" .


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well you suck graco, those machines cost a mint you would think they would help out??? 

And i thought i was a tool whore Sounds like the Capt is a whole brothal full of tool whores :thumbsup:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Somewhere over the rainbow...*



Tim0282 said:


> Very interesting. Tape Tech turns their manufacturing over to China, and take a huge dive in quality. NorthStar takes bankruptcy. Tool Pro is really bad quality. Blue Line is over priced and, just different. Tape Worm has stayed the same for thirty years. No first hand experience with Columbia. Apla Tech leaves a bit to be desired. I guess the door is wide open for some new tool maker around here.... RICK!! :thumbup:


Did I hear someone say..."Robotics", "Half the weight of a Bazooka" or "2 moving parts guaranteed for 1.5 million activations?"

Seems I heard that somewhere...32 years ago...maybe my dad said something about that. :whistling2:

It would make sense if the designer/bucket washer first put out some hand tools to build industry relationships. Then when his focus products were available, he'd already have trusted partnerships ready to go. He'd probably go slowly and very carefully to be sure everything was absolutely proven before he offered anything for sale. And he'd probably be as honest as he could in every interaction so the "guys on the net" could believe what he promised.

Hmmmm, I wonder...

Rick
(10 foot ceilings from the floor?)


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Patiently waiting.... :whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Ya know,,, North-Star products are a real pretty green,,, but I'm not convinced that the color justifies that signifance mark-up in price.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

rhardman said:


> Hmmmm, I wonder...
> 
> Rick
> (10 foot ceilings from the floor?)



Already thought of, don't you think? 

If I can do a better job faster I won't be posting it on the tricks of the trade thread.

What advantage would that be anyways.

:bangin:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Ohhhhh the sweet sound of defiance. You guys are great!*



Mudstar said:


> Already thought of, don't you think?
> 
> If I can do a better job faster I won't be posting it on the tricks of the trade thread.
> 
> What advantage would that be anyways.


Already thought of? What has that got to do with anything?
Corbin industries 1976 San Jose.








10 ft from the floor, no refilling, 150 feet from the pump is far from our full quiver...

Don't be too cocky my friend, maybe I haven't shared the more advanced features.  

For a tool (in this environment) to be successful there are 2 routes. Either offer the same thing as everyone else with moderate improvements to swing a percentage of the market to your company or offer a complete paradigm shift with advancements so dramatic that it's obvious that if you don't have it, you will lose business. Then provide options so everyone can get it.

Rick
But this thread is about NorthStar...pardon my intrusion. They're a great company as is Drywall Master (mentioned earlier). I'll step back now.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

that looks pretty cumbersome


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

How big was the worlds first computer, it took up a big room and was as heavy as a car, Now they fit in your hand. 

You have to start somewhere, So good on you Rick.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*No, no...that's not ours. First high ceiling applicator I ever saw.*

That was made by a guy named Lass in San Jose in the mid 70's. We got nervous at the time because he patented the first robotic activations for a drywall tool. It wiped it's own tape (theoretically) and did high ceilings from the floor. I have 5 versions of different tapers designed to fit different price levels ($575.00 - $900.00). They're (if I might say) much more advanced and much more simple than the one above. I'm adapting a new taper to use the FibaFuse tape...perfectly.

(thanks for the encouragement, thought I needed to clarify the picture)


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Pretty cool sounding stuff here!!:thumbup:
Where do I send money??


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Pretty cool sounding stuff here!!:thumbup:
> Where do I send money??


:thumbup1:
It get's a lot better...*I promise!*

Rick


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Waiting............


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Bring it on.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

croozer said:


> I am running a full set of columbia and can say they are a great product. Also good back-up if you call the "techs"...just my opinion...Dont know what is gonna happen though now they are amalgamated with marshalltown, hope nothing changes...



Just to clear things up on the Columbia Taping Tools ownership situation Columbia is still 100% owned by the original owners from 1979 myself being one of them. We are a family run business with a solid foundation and will be making the original Columbia Taping Tools product until there is no market left for drywall taping tools.

As for the Columbia/Marshalltown relationship we do manufacture a separate brand labeled set of tools for the Marshalltown Tool Company that they sell under their brand name.

Aaron St James 
Columbia Taping Tools
1-800-663-5761
www.columbiatools.com
[email protected]
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Columbia-Taping-Tools/136562456385955


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Just so everyone knows, Northstar Tools will be back up and running in late September! (Direct from Northstar!)


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Now what happened with NorthStar?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> Just to clear things up on the Columbia Taping Tools ownership situation Columbia is still 100% owned by the original owners from 1979 myself being one of them. We are a family run business with a solid foundation and will be making the original Columbia Taping Tools product until there is no market left for drywall taping tools.
> 
> As for the Columbia/Marshalltown relationship we do manufacture a separate brand labeled set of tools for the Marshalltown Tool Company that they sell under their brand name.
> 
> ...



That's great because the only thing left to buy is one of your new tapers once this old concorde dies or sooner I hope. 

Your boxes angle heads and pump work great to date with only little maintenance required.

I've been extremely happy with the finish they been doing for over 10 years of there life and looks like they might last another 10 years


Great tools :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> Just to clear things up on the Columbia Taping Tools ownership situation Columbia is still 100% owned by the original owners from 1979 myself being one of them. We are a family run business with a solid foundation and will be making the original Columbia Taping Tools product until there is no market left for drywall taping tools.
> 
> As for the Columbia/Marshalltown relationship we do manufacture a separate brand labeled set of tools for the Marshalltown Tool Company that they sell under their brand name.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear this !!!!!!!!!!!!

I would like to say, "welcome to the site". I know we drywallers are rough and more than abit unsocialble, however, I for one am SO glad that the tool maufactors are beginning to come on the sites and talk to us (even if we are rude and obnoxious). 

You guys have bent over backwards to keep my tools running, even after they were out of warranty. That means EVERYTHING to me. You make GREAT tools, and you back em up, and you go the extra mile to keep em running,,,, GEE even a bunch of hard-ass drywallers ought to appreciate that, I do.:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Now what happened with NorthStar?


I think they bout went under from overpricing


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mudstar said:


> That's great because the only thing left to buy is one of your new tapers once this old concorde dies or sooner I hope.
> 
> Your boxes angle heads and pump work great to date with only little maintenance required.
> 
> ...


 
Mud, I LOVE my columbia taper, better than my DM or TT. The only thing I would give you a heads up on is the plunger seal, (columbias suck). You will need to order a DM or TT "cup" for your plunger, other than that, you cannot beat a COL taper.

Disclaimer: If you think I'm BS'ing, just try it,,, LOL, you will have to scoop the mud out of the bottom of your tube everytime you fill it.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

croozer said:


> I am running a full set of columbia and can say they are a great product. Also good back-up if you call the "techs"...just my opinion...Dont know what is gonna happen though now they are amalgamated with marshalltown, hope nothing changes...


Just wanted to help set the record straight on this one... Marshalltown by Columbia is being manufacturered by Columbia Taping Tools. When Marshalltown decided to offer an automatic taping tool line, they chose Columbia to manufacturer the tools for them. Wise decision. Make no mistake, Marshalltown did not buy Columbia. Columbia actually makes tools for some of the largest drywall companies out there. If you want Columbia Taping Tools in your company colors and with your own company logo on them... let us know. www.walltools.com 877-WAL-TOOL. Amalgamated... no. The only changes you can expect to see are positive ones.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

walltools said:


> Just wanted to help set the record straight on this one... Marshalltown by Columbia is being manufacturered by Columbia Taping Tools. When Marshalltown decided to offer an automatic taping tool line, they chose Columbia to manufacturer the tools for them. Wise decision. Make no mistake, Marshalltown did not buy Columbia. Columbia actually makes tools for some of the largest drywall companies out there. If you want Columbia Taping Tools in your company colors and with your own company logo on them... let us know. www.walltools.com 877-WAL-TOOL. Amalgamated... no. The only changes you can expect to see are positive ones.


Hey man, I went to your site and ya know the part I need for my col anglehead,,, you don't sell. I need both frames for a 2 1/2" col anglehead.
Do you have em, or can ya get em??


----------

